# House breaking problem.



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still having a problem with Gabriella peeing in our screened in patio where is where she stays most of the day and night. But I do notice that she really *drinks a lot of water*. Is it healthy for me to try to limit the amount of water she drinks. She just turned 1yr in Oct.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

does she have access to water all night too???


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you have a crate? If not or you have never used one she may not have been able to gain longer bladder control.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

When you say "stays most of the day and night" what does that mean?


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> does she have access to water all night too???


Yes. She has water right now 24/7


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> When you say "stays most of the day and night" what does that mean?


She stays in our screened in patio most of the day and night. I may take her for a walk here and there. Plus I take her to the off leash park for ~2hrs a day. We can't allow her to stay indoors until she get's her pee pee issure straightend out. However sometimes I sneak her in the house with me when my wife isn't home. But I stay with her all the time.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would start by taking her water away about 2 hours before you go to bed and make sure you put her out right before you go to bed. You didn't anwer but if you don't have az crate I would strong suggest going to get one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like you need to go back to square one on the house training, as if she were a puppy. She will never get it if you don't put her on a schedule and make outside the only acceptable place to go potty. By allowing her to stay unattended in a large enough area that she can pee in one place and have ample room to lay down elsewhere you are setting her up to fail house training. I would recommend the crate too, as a tool to house train her it's invaluable. Go ahead and bring her inside, but keep her on a leash and keep her with you. Every hour or so, take her outside to potty and act like you won the lottery when she goes outside. She will get the idea that you want her to go there.

And yes, you should limit her water to early in day and take it up at night. Unless you start crating her, personally I don't leave water in the crate, I think it just makes them need to go potty and defeats the crating. (others may disagree with me).

I hope you get this under control soon, she will be so much happier as part of the family inside, and you and your family will enjoy her much more.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Ash said:


> I would start by taking her water away about 2 hours before you go to bed and make sure you put her out right before you go to bed. You didn't anwer but if you don't have az crate I would strong suggest going to get one.


No. I don't have a crate. I never heard of them until I got Gabriella a couple months ago.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

definitely take the water away 2-3 hours before bedtime. and like others said, start at square one. take her out every hour or so, so that she learns that she pottys outside, not in the patio area (her den).


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Well so far so good. Gabriella( with the great kindness of my wife ) allowed Gabriella becames a fulltime inside dog instead of an outside dog. Last evening Gabriella was very well behaved and most of all, she didn't pee in the house. I just minimized her water instake starting about 6pm and took her out in the backyard on the leash a few times and she would do her peepee there. She doesn't take too long to do her pee pees either. FYI I got Gaberiella from the previous owner at 11 months. Overnight I put Gabriella out in the patio and voilla... No pee pee mistakes. Evidently the previous owner house trained her. She is doing very well in the house this morning too. She just follows me around the house and crashed on the floor when I sit down. I gotta feeling this is going to work out!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If she has had accidents multiple times in your patio area you will need will need to clean it thouroghly. I reccomend "Natures Miracal" as it gets all the pet smell and enzymes out of the surface. If not she will just keep going there. Also please do get a crate and start your training as if she was an 8 week old puppy. If you stay consistent she will learn fast. Shouldn't take you anymore then 2 weeks.


----------

